# Etowah river pic



## illinoisboy (Jul 4, 2009)

The etowah in Cartersville is slap full of these buffalo's!!!
Great bowfishing to say the least


----------



## importfighter01 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice! Keep it up!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 5, 2009)

man !!! wade shooting would be a blast !!!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jul 5, 2009)

Arrow3 and myself used to do that wading down the shoals of Broad river... sure was fun


----------



## MCW1984 (Jul 15, 2009)

good to see your out having fun,did you get started on that jon boat with a jet ski motor yet?


----------



## big_bird (Jul 19, 2009)

where in c'ville


----------



## Cottontail (Aug 28, 2009)

That looks like fun .


----------



## sbrown (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh really. Chris, you thinking what I'm thinking??? 
Oh, by the way, MCW1984, nice to see your face again. When did you get out?


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Sep 4, 2009)

The etowah in Cartersville is slap full of these buffalo's!!!
Great bowfishing to say the least


Well did ya eat any that ya shot?


----------



## MCW1984 (Nov 24, 2009)

> MCW1984, nice to see your face again. When did you get out?



i got out  when you left my cage unlocked!


----------



## the Lackster (Dec 8, 2009)

anybody ever shot at hartwell? been a blast since the water come back up and flooded the sagebrush.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 9, 2009)

clarks hill has been the same way.... been killin a bunch of flattys and big carp


----------



## RIVER_CAT (Dec 12, 2009)

the Lackster said:


> anybody ever shot at hartwell? been a blast since the water come back up and flooded the sagebrush.




Maybe a little.......


----------



## DEERFU (Dec 13, 2009)

Those things were a staple of the indians that lived along the river. Those fish traps that are still in place are some of my favorites.


----------

